# .. but a nice morning for a paddle



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWz22ZEAAKpfgAASUef/uDinXhq//9/wUAQ9nTve3vdhe73vW26WhoRpNNDRT9KZD2lGagDIAHqAAaaRk0Eamkj9U9I0AAGgBkA0EoCEGplNPQo0aNABoNAAGgSIhDVJ6Go8mk9JieoDCZAMNTJ6gSqYkNNMmjQ9TIaAAPJAAAGhK/ybybiLQpdRLx7PDr292226t7r+bd6b4jIwZ+vu8G0fplGE7nUooZIMxUWP9UNyXJzFtTKWR3Z456V1apJf22vk8wqKUVbfiQoO1Mhi2zjfWIjS2HhRTt1LLrQpakwjMaq7SRtpRB2h5N8RlaaDrWDsa7gQ4W8pmdeAM9jZkuZUmtKNPNONFq++l3lazWiKiKVBH7KwNZxGmL1teWnNGqLq2zQ+S2dEluO+HN/t4Zs2j90x0bsrvlsZEFrKdKocvq81sNX8Lg2Ka8qOvUAxrJ8QXAejDCHkFBsB4GBCCBsvpxSkJ2uoUDik10U5Atw2+2NrAziY2NoY34uE12ewIBgDTVbDAB5EJmWoyPWmQ5GBbQM0KgsADm/NOPfA6f55L6YaufbGUSkDBdW+mnpoS4o9UhxRHo6odcUI2A4Ni8BikFPYSU8POqT2Q4koJHGUqD4LoXIat6Eg6vmcplYIcNwQi2FEQMyhVHKZmCLPgUH7POsdscwO0NygxU6uDKKYWq6KKbYw8KoyqrB31uuJab2jllk7O36YM+vSTFxTZ9zfiwXeMoVzTdEGrc8DPmw7hh0WUzp/dH1zOfdzbA7OZhww13kTyCAg62aoQMIUJCjpRWgQJU3hqA40a9VcTHQZ23wlE4IWmEQ0jzG2oEyRDiSIElg7g6p8RTWutIRtCAJwqFlC4Uvyqckig1Z+xgGoF/l83sN341xqDTvIUtuOVOFMA+cCLiqEgYxR5HBwNccLsZRJpxqEKsoVBiGGik3QPRWyynZ4pjkFAxZbuAyBlgku6wbVpYhWesaDPLIyy1WiW3DMsx6gvXc0jJoJHZDl4KiwWNTK0MTQ0JFtbtfbZgZSVsh+e7nyoE95TaLnU9JsCmGzNZtYQuQgjAG4zEhQmbtrSrEZGEvjaLHEq7187AqGAb/GW9K/wUvf6xi9arlkEwGDkabSn0FSeMocqDEVYa7kR0VtWJpG/F4WioU44mB01HurjsNQazQoMU3mgDZOlw7rPHKbTYgXpapIOxBlSc+NeEpMhumFa62wu3j4LhezWMDC0ZO7SySwzhXKiDqEuldHDO1lwqIgy1FJGpWqTs6siIoDqA9bVFwK2R31UbBgLYfDpBD4VJp6VvPU59aeL3xjfBsCxIxA4DWEUWfNpM7lw75fCl/+LuSKcKEg2e2zIg==


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Red you poor mad bugger. I know how you feel. The air temp has plumetted to the mid twenties & the water temp is a frigid 22c up here :shock: Cheers Mal.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Red, we know COLD up here, we had to suffer 19-20deg water temp today. Lucky I had my long sleve fishing shirt on. :roll: If I lived down there I think I'd put kayaking off till summer.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Your a braver man than I Leigh! I will only brave that water temp for trout, only casue they are supposed to be easy in the cold weather......glad to see you venture up north though!

Ash


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I was tempted to go for a peddle today, but it was just too cold! Some nice photos there Red. Very quiet down at the Clyde yesterday too, one decent tailor was the only keeper.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you fully plug up the holes or wear waterproof stuff head to toe?

The ACT looks like a great place to great prep for a yak tour of patagonia!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> The radio announcer gleefully announced that it was a crisp 'Zero degrees'


I suppose its anti-freeze with the Weetbix this time of year also Red, to keep you supple while on the lakes.

Guess the day wasn't helped either by the Titans giving the Raiders a touchup this arvo :lol:

_unrelated to above; Max OK with ADSL_


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great photos red........I especially like the first one......brrrrrr it almost makes me want to turn the air conditioning off. :lol:


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Sheesh, thats cold already,nice photos, how you going to paddle when the lake freezes over. :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You Canberra boys are nuts! Bugger those temperatures


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Red,

its good to see you are still getting out there and enjoying some nice winter conditions.

Regards
Grant


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report mate, had a bit better luck today...

Trip report a bit later, you are a brave man fishing that early...


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sure the photos were worth the cold. As for me I just looked at the ripple on PPB this morning from my balcony and decided that I should get on with my chores at home. So repaired the damaged roof on the carport from the wind during the week, bottled some beer, drank some home-made wine in front of the fire and had a look on the forum. Didn't feel too mauch pain really!


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Red,
Do you think CARP on a Fly would be worth while? Target those rises. (Thats some thing I am thinking about. Just working out how. - May start land based.

Good to see you made it to my Home Turf.

I did a 11am - 4:00 PM Googong.

Adrian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I see a post with that pharse and think ahh someone else who didn't catch any fish too :lol:

Some great photos there Red, top stuff



> Do you think CARP on a Fly would be worth while? Target those rises. (Thats some thing I am thinking about. Just working out how. - May start land based.


Adrian PM Flyrod they have a carp on fly comp on lake lidell round his way, might be able to give you some pointers.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

The trouble some people go to for a nice photo.... 
Just curious Red,when the temperature plummets up here at Coffs Harbour my bladder shrinks to the size of a walnut.Must be a bugger having to try and do outdoor wees is it? I reckon I'd have to stop drinking fluids 3 days beforehand in temps like that!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

sulo said:


> Must be a bugger having to try and do outdoor wees is it?


At that cold, you could probably just break them off and throw them overboard :lol:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

great photos mate, and two thumbs up for going out in the freezing cold! :shock:


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

As per normal Red, amazing pic's

What camera do you use?

NM


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Red - a couple of observations... Firstly if you didn't have cold weather you wouldn't appreciate it when it gets warm. If you get really cold then get in the water and you feel warm when you get out. Just a thought...

Maybe it was too early and cold at 10 degrees for trout to be active near the surface, and would be sluggish at depth. Later in the day with warmer air and surface temp some insect activity might encourage some action.

Carp are reportedly great to catch on fly, but tough customers. They have a small mouth and are difficult to hook, but can take a small nymph and provide top sport.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, if it was zero degrees and I was hauling in kingfish, snapper, massive trout or tailor I would be ok.

but if its zero degrees and the best I could hope for was a redfin then I'd be giving myself the 'sooky la-la' award and staying in bed. (However I'm always first up the mountain when skiing in sub zero temps so go figure)

you canberra guys are hard core (and I don't mean that in a fyshwick sort of way either :shock: :shock: )

nice pics though, and it did look like a nice morning for a paddle :wink:


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Red, I use an Olympus C-370 and find it great

That fishing diary is great - I've put some spots on if any of you are over this way

I'll up update it some more when I get some time

NM


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice pics Leigh, it's a pretty lake that Ginenderra :wink:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I read some Carp on the Fly articles. The normal state of mind is.... Be ready to see your backing. 100 Yards + runs when the carp works out their hooked.

On a Kayak. Yeah! That would be madness.

At least we know were the Carp are....

Now to get a .... Mmm.


----------

